# Website der GEMA ist Down!



## Aufpassen (19. Juni 2011)

Anscheinend haben Anonymous ihre Drohungen war gemacht & nun die Website der Gema zu Fall gebracht!

http://www.gema.de/ <<< DOWN!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=g-qFLX26-O8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## PCuner (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gema.de DOWN!*

Mit Anon spielt man nicht das haben die schon öfters bewiesen und wer nicht hören will muss fühlen.


----------



## GoldenMic (19. Juni 2011)

*AW: Gema.de DOWN!*

Bei der Gema kann man sich aber wirklich nur an den Kopf fassen...


----------



## Der alte Fritz (19. Juni 2011)

Ob das die GEMA aufhält? Die erhöhen eher die Gebühren für bessere Sicherheitsmaßnahmen, als das sie einlenken


----------



## PCuner (19. Juni 2011)

Dann wären die die ersten denen das egal ist. 

Und man blicke zurück: Amazon, Paypal,.....


----------



## Clawhammer (19. Juni 2011)

WTF, keine Nachrichten mehr aus dem Irak, Iran what ever, aber jeden Tag mindestens eine Website mehr die Zufall gebracht worden ist. Dann werde ich mir gleich mal RTL Aktuell anschauen


----------



## newjohnny (19. Juni 2011)

Das war ja zu erwarten..


----------



## TerrorTomato (19. Juni 2011)

haben die einfach ne wieder ne DDoS-attacke gestartet oder wie ist es diesesmal abeglaufen?


----------



## zeldafan1 (19. Juni 2011)

An alle die jetzt gleich wieder schreien, blabla willkürlich Webseiten lahmgelegt, blabla wird immer schlimmer, blabla alles Verbrecher/Gewalt/Straftaten, blabla gehören alle ins Arbeitslager, blabla oder in den Knast, [simpsons] blabla schlimmer als Hitler [/simpsons]: Das war Anonymous und nicht LulzSec, und das ist sowohl im Interesse der Künstler als auch der Privatpersonen!


----------



## PCuner (19. Juni 2011)

Jop

Typischer Angriff: Erst warnen -> Keine Reaktion -> DDos -> Keine Reaktion -> Dann wirds kritisch


----------



## PCuner (19. Juni 2011)

@zeldafan

Hat auch niemand gesagt oder ? ^^

sorry doppelpost


----------



## zeldafan1 (19. Juni 2011)

PCuner schrieb:


> @zeldafan
> 
> Hat auch niemand gesagt oder ? ^^
> 
> sorry doppelpost


Nein, aber ist vorhersehbar dass das kommt


----------



## zøtac (19. Juni 2011)

PCuner schrieb:


> Jop
> 
> Typischer Angriff: Erst warnen -> Keine Reaktion -> DDos -> Keine Reaktion -> Dann wirds kritisch


Was passiert dann? Packen die ihre üb0r h4xx0r skills aus?


----------



## zeldafan1 (19. Juni 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Was passiert dann? Packen die ihre üb0r h4xx0r skills aus?


 Naja, die meisten von denen werden wohl nicht hacken können, das sind wenn dann Einzelpersonen die sowas reißen könnten. Aber das wär übertrieben. DDoS, schön und gut, aber mehr muss es nicht sein.


----------



## PCuner (19. Juni 2011)

@Zeldafan hast recht der erste ist da xDD 

@zotac Bevor irgendwas hirnlos kritisierst solltest erstmal schreiben können damit das auch jemand versteht...-.-


----------



## King_Sony (19. Juni 2011)

PCuner schrieb:


> @zotac Bevor irgendwas hirnlos kritisierst solltest erstmal schreiben können damit das auch jemand versteht...-.-



ich glaub du hast seien Witz nicht verstanden


----------



## PCuner (19. Juni 2011)

kann sein aber sowas kann glaub ich kaum jmd. verstehen oder 

"üb0r h4xx0r"


----------



## zeldafan1 (19. Juni 2011)

PCuner schrieb:


> kann sein aber sowas kann glaub ich kaum jmd. verstehen oder
> 
> "üb0r h4xx0r"


 Doch, schon. Das ist Leetspeak. Wird aber praktisch von niemandem mehr benutzt, bzw, werden die, die es benutzen ausgelacht.

de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leetspeak


----------



## canis lupus (19. Juni 2011)

Streit mit der Gema
Plattenbosse rebellieren gegen YouTube-Blockade
Streit mit der Gema: Plattenbosse rebellieren gegen YouTube-Blockade - SPIEGEL ONLINE - Nachrichten - Netzwelt

hoffentlich ist die seite für mehrere tage down und nicht nur ein paar stunden.


----------



## PCuner (19. Juni 2011)

Man lernt immer was dazu ^^ thx


----------



## zøtac (19. Juni 2011)

PCuner schrieb:


> kann sein aber sowas kann glaub ich kaum jmd. verstehen oder
> 
> "üb0r h4xx0r"


Das nennt sich 1337 sp34k, wird meistens von möchtegern pro's benutzt 
Bezieht sich darauf, das die mMn nichts drauf haben was das hacken angeht. LOIC ist ein Programm für Skriptkiddies.

Sollte man alle wegsperren, sind mehr nervig als hilfreich


----------



## zeldafan1 (19. Juni 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Das nennt sich 1337 sp34k, wird meistens von möchtegern pro's benutzt
> Bezieht sich darauf, das die mMn nichts drauf haben was das hacken angeht. LOIC ist ein Programm für Skriptkiddies.
> 
> Sollte man alle wegsperren, sind mehr nervig als hilfreich


Hab ich schon auf der Seite vorher erklärt.
Warum sollten sie auch hacken draufhaben? Das wäre dann sowohl kriminell, als auch unnötig. LOIC ist zudem kein Programm für Scriptkiddies, da es ja nicht "per Knopfdruck" hackt, sondern vielmehr nur dann für DDoS (und nicht für hacken) nützlich ist wenn es viele im "Hivemodus" benutzen.

Weggesperrt gehören eher LulzSec, diese sind nämlich weder hilfreich noch sinnvoll.


----------



## riedochs (19. Juni 2011)

Schonmal einer auf die Idee gekommen das die GEMA den Server selbst abgeschaltet hat?


----------



## zøtac (19. Juni 2011)

DDoS ist genau so kriminell wie hacken, und Anonymous genau so sinnlos wie LulzSec & co. Nur manche halten sie halt für Helden


----------



## PCuner (19. Juni 2011)

@riedochs Warum sollten die das getan haben und wenn dann hätten die was hinterlassen wie z.B.: Wartungsarbeiten oder so..

@Zotac Meinst du nicht das man deine kontraproduktiven Kommentare langsam satt hat ?


----------



## Der alte Fritz (19. Juni 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> DDoS ist genau so kriminell wie hacken, und Anonymous genau so sinnlos wie LulzSec & co. Nur manche halten sie halt für Helden


 was soll an DDOS kriminell sein? Es macht nichts anderes als wenn sehr viele Leute ohne Pause F5 drücken. Ich würde es eher mit einer Demonstration vergleichen, da werden auch oft Straßen, Plätze und Geschäfte versperrt.


----------



## totovo (19. Juni 2011)

PCuner schrieb:


> @Zotac Meinst du nicht das man deine kontraproduktiven Kommentare langsam satt hat ?



Er hat den Sinn hinter Anonymous noch nicht versatnden, und wird es auch glaub ich nie...

@Topic

Gute Sache, als nächstes dann bitte ein paar private E-mails vom Server


----------



## zøtac (19. Juni 2011)

Der Sinn von Anonymous, auf Missstände hinweisen und die Server von bösen bösen Menschen Lahmlegen. Toll...



PCuner schrieb:


> @Zotac Meinst du nicht das man deine kontraproduktiven Kommentare langsam satt hat ?


Kontraproduktiv ist eher dein Kommentar. Totaler Anonymous Fan und an keiner Diskussion interessiert. 

@Forseti
Es ist Kriminell, weil es von der Polizei geahndet wird. <- Punkt


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Juni 2011)

zeldafan1 schrieb:


> Hab ich schon auf der Seite vorher erklärt.
> Warum sollten sie auch hacken draufhaben? Das wäre dann sowohl kriminell, als auch unnötig. LOIC ist zudem kein Programm für Scriptkiddies, da es ja nicht "per Knopfdruck" hackt, sondern vielmehr nur dann für DDoS (und nicht für hacken) nützlich ist wenn es viele im "Hivemodus" benutzen.
> 
> Weggesperrt gehören eher LulzSec, diese sind nämlich weder hilfreich noch sinnvoll.


 Ok man gibt bei Loic die Ip oder die Website ein und drückt auf start (neeeeeein nicht für scriptkiddies )


----------



## PCuner (19. Juni 2011)

Gesetzlich ist DDos leider strafbar  
In in England kommt man in Knast wenn man LOIC nur runterlädt.

Kann ich irgendwie nicht verstehen da es nur eine Demo ist und kein Diebstahl oder ähnliches

Scheinbar hast du LOIC noch nicht benutzt sonst würdest du sowas nicht sagen.


----------



## Der alte Fritz (19. Juni 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> @Forseti
> Es ist Kriminell, weil es von der Polizei geahndet wird. <- Punkt


 1. bin ich nicht Forseti
2. wie soll die Polizei jemanden unterscheiden der sehr oft F5 drückt, um zu prüfen ob die GEMA Seite wieder verfügbar ist und jemanden der gezielt bei DDOS "Demonstrationen" mitwirkt?


----------



## Aufpassen (19. Juni 2011)

_Low Orbit Ion Cannon (LOIC, engl. „Ionenkanone in niedriger Umlaufbahn“) ist eine Lasttest-Anwendung für Netzwerke.
Sie erzeugt eine hohe Belastung beim Zielrechner, dessen Verhalten dann bis hin zum Versagen beobachtet werden kann. LOIC ist Open-Source-Software und gemeinfrei._

Quelle: Wikipedia

Deswegen kann ich das Vereinigte Königreich auch nicht verstehen.
Denn wie schon gesagt, es ist eigentlich nur eine Lasttest-Anwendung.


----------



## zøtac (19. Juni 2011)

Der alte Fritz schrieb:


> 2. wie soll die Polizei jemanden unterscheiden der sehr oft F5 drückt, um zu prüfen ob die GEMA Seite wieder verfügbar ist und jemanden der gezielt bei DDOS "Demonstrationen" mitwirkt?


Versuch mal 1.000x pro Sekunde f5 zu drücken


----------



## Krabbat (19. Juni 2011)

langsam reichts mit dem cyberkrieg
hallo? es reicht!


----------



## PCuner (19. Juni 2011)

Bei dennen ist ja alles etwas strenger...aber was du nicht erwähnt hast bzw. in wiki nicht steht, das es manchmal zu Serverschäden kommen kann.

Was den bitte für ein Cyberkrieg hast eigentlich ne Ahung wer Anon ist und was die machen ?!
Bevor sowas postet sollte man sich wenigstens anzatzweise informieren !

Und bevor ihr weiter kritisch postet:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anonymous_(Kollektiv)

Erst lesen dann schreiben !


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Juni 2011)

@PCuner Doch hab ich schon, Homeserver getestet...
Ich weiss dass es funktioniert hat weik ich ca. 50000 Klicks auf meiner Website hatte 
Laut LOIC ca. 12K pro Sekunde


----------



## Der alte Fritz (19. Juni 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Versuch mal 1.000x pro Sekunde f5 zu drücken


 Letztendlich kannst du es nicht durch die Aufrufe pro Sekunde beweisen, da die Anzahl von der Güte deiner Internetleitung und eventuell der CPU Leistung abhängt. Ein 56k Modem wird sicherlich nicht so viele Aufrufe wie 50000er VDSL schaffen.

Außerdem werden häufig Botnetzwerke verwendet und die einzelnen Leute wissen oft nicht, dass sie Teil einer DDOS Demonstration sind.


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Juni 2011)

Krabbat schrieb:


> langsam reichts mit dem cyberkrieg
> hallo? es reicht!


 Hallo *wink*   <--- Wer nimmt das in seine Sig? 
Es hat nich nicht ma angefangen, wenn Anon und Lulz sich streiten wirds witzig


----------



## chris1995 (19. Juni 2011)

gema ist wieder Online
Chris


----------



## DaMikexXxn (19. Juni 2011)

Ich Finde es sehr Richtig was gerade Passiert !!
Wenn nämlich niemals Jemand was Dagegen Tun würde wird es bald kein Freies Internet mehr geben in dem Sinn sondern lauter Überwachte strassen im Netz durch die Man(n) sich Bewegen darf und das auch nur wenn er BRAV alle Anfälligen Gebühren selbst Bezahlt !!

Diese Unwissenden Kinder die Teilweise solche Aktionen mit Straftaten wie Raub Krieg und ähnlichen Vergleichen sollten Besser mal genau Aufpassen was sie im Internet Selbst alles machen von dem sie gerne Nichts Erzählen würden ... Soetwas nennt mann Privatsphäre und auch diese wird eingeschränkt obwohl IHR sie doch auch gerne Habt oder ??

Ich sage RECHT SO !! WEITER ! ! WEITER !! WEITER ! !


----------



## Der alte Fritz (19. Juni 2011)

chris1995 schrieb:


> gema ist wieder Online
> Chris


 sehr schade, vermutlich hat man erfolgreich Gegenmaßnahmen einleiten können oder Anonymous hat gerade keine Lust mehr


----------



## PCuner (19. Juni 2011)

Das ging aber schnell


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Juni 2011)

DDoS ist wirkungslos, da muss man mit SQL Infections ran


----------



## totovo (19. Juni 2011)

zøtac schrieb:


> Der Sinn von Anonymous, auf Missstände hinweisen und die Server von bösen bösen Menschen Lahmlegen. Toll...


 
Ja und genau das ist wichtig! Ich wette du bist der erste, der sich beschwert, wenn du merkst, dass der Youtube to mp3 Converter nicht mehr funktioniert, oder Rapidshare für Dtl. abgeschaltet wurde, weil da "illegale" inhalte verbreitet werden...


----------



## Der alte Fritz (19. Juni 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> DDoS ist wirkungslos, da muss man mit SQL Infections ran


 meinst du SQL-Injection? Die kann man auch verhindern.


----------



## zøtac (19. Juni 2011)

Wa1lock schrieb:


> DDoS ist wirkungslos, da muss man mit SQL Infections ran


SQL In*j*ection ist nur das ausnutzen einer bekannten Sicherheitslücke und bringt allein gar nix.

DDoS Protection ist keine große Sache. Wenn man einen Server wirklich dauerhaft weg haben will braucht man Hacker und keine Skriptkiddies (ich mag das Wort )

@totovo
Sry, aber ich brauch keine Bande kleinkrimineller möchtegernhacker und mich zu informieren.
Und ich weiß wie man einen Proxy einstellt


----------



## Gast1111 (19. Juni 2011)

Jop, sry wieder mal Schuld aufs iPad schieb 
Naja ich denke das sollte kein Problem für richtige Hacker sein


----------



## Watchy (19. Juni 2011)

Ich sag mal so, bei manchen Dingen bzw. Firmen finde ich es richtig, das diese auf Missstände hingewiesen werden Attaken auf Websites usw), jedoch sollte dabei kein freier Mensch eingeschränkt bzw. in seinem handeln behindert werden (Sony-Netzwerk) denn dabei wird eher jemand unbeteiligten geschadet als geholfen.

MFG Watchy


----------



## Cola_Colin (19. Juni 2011)

Schade dass die Seite wieder online ist.
Wobei Opera noch rummeckert, die Seite hätte kein sichere Zertifikat.

Hat schon wer Lulzsec nen Gema-Hack vorgeschlagen ? 
Die könnten sich mal richtig nützlich machen


----------



## PCuner (19. Juni 2011)

Das wär net schlecht xDDD


----------



## ThorMaer (19. Juni 2011)

Hab denen eben eine kleinere Summe Geld gespendet, so ein toller Einsatz für uns normalarbeitenden Bürger gehört mit dem Bundesverdienstkreuz ausgezeichnet


----------



## Iceananas (19. Juni 2011)

GEMA ist wieder/immer noch down!


----------



## Aufpassen (19. Juni 2011)

Iceananas schrieb:


> GEMA ist wieder/immer noch down!


 
Sign!
Tango erneut Down.


----------



## zeldafan1 (19. Juni 2011)

@Zotac:
Skriptkiddie wäre per Knopfdruck zu hacken. Anonymous generiert nur so viele Anfragen auf den Server. Das ist ein Unterschied. Ansonsten will ich Anonymous auch nicht als Helden darstellen, was sie sicherlich nicht sind, aber ich halte es für schwachsinnig sie zu verurteilen oder zu kriminalisieren. Ich finde diese Art des Protests erfrischend anders und durchaus in Ordnung. Wenn die Polizei meint, DDoS sei illegal, dann darf sie das meinetwegen, sie ist dennoch nur ein Instrument dass den Staat sichern sollte. Wahrscheinlich werd ich jetzt schon für die Bemerkung vom neuen "Cyberabwehrzentrum" oder vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet


----------



## Anchorage (19. Juni 2011)

PCuner schrieb:


> @Zotac Meinst du nicht das man deine kontraproduktiven Kommentare langsam satt hat ?



was ist an  }{4><002  µ/V|/32§7°4°/V/)1!(}{
man muss es halt lernen dan kann man auch relativ leicht leetspeak.


----------



## zeldafan1 (19. Juni 2011)

Anchorage schrieb:


> was ist an  }{4><002  µ/V|/32§7°4°/V/)1!(}{
> man muss es halt lernen dan kann man auch relativ leicht leetspeak.


Oder man nimmt eine der hunderten Leetspeak-Translator Websites


----------



## Anchorage (19. Juni 2011)

zeldafan1 schrieb:


> Oder man nimmt eine der hunderten Leetspeak-Translator Websites


 
Ich habe es damals aus fun ein wenig gelernt perfekt kann ich es nicht aber verstehen tuh ich es teilweise.


----------

